
Quantum Computing for the very Curious - Jakob
https://quantum.country/qcvc
======
sgdpk
This was discussed just two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561018)

------
formalsystem
While I definitely appreciate the existence of pretty and accessible books
like this, I wonder how effective spaced repetition is. If the end goal is
testing the rate of retaining information then I definitely agree that spaced
repetition is great.

However, my take is that people that have mastered subjects are the ones that
can create stuff with that information so I believe the goal of "education"
should be to graduate people to creators as soon as possible. Instead of
flashcards why not graduate people to messing around with a quantum simulator.
I'm not even sure how important memory is these days.

As far as I'm concerned some of the best educators out today are the
Zachtronics and the Factorio devs. I hope more people follow in their
footsteps.

~~~
alentodorov
quantum.country is actually a study in the effectiveness of spaced repetition.
Andy and Michael have documented the results from Quantum Country here —
[https://numinous.productions/ttft/](https://numinous.productions/ttft/)

~~~
alentodorov
Andy goes into even deeper detail of the need of having Executable Books in
order to enable learning —
[https://notes.andymatuschak.org/z2UKZTkAbLUKR85d92gqB7ahoxcS...](https://notes.andymatuschak.org/z2UKZTkAbLUKR85d92gqB7ahoxcS2tpB2ah2?stackedNotes=z244xx3kMf1v8UnkZKUwQBAwBsHLpUgN4YhsG)

------
gandalfgeek
Authors explain background and motivation for spaced repetition and mnemonic
media in this extensive article. May be helpful if you're seriously getting
into this.

[https://numinous.productions/ttft/](https://numinous.productions/ttft/)

------
Bluestein
Came in for the content, stayed for the article's format, which is quite
something. Interactive, and using spaced repetition as a built-in. You can
tell a lot of work has gone into this.

------
Jakob
This article uses spaced-repetition. I haven’t seen that in an article before.

~~~
alentodorov
Nicky Case also does it in the most delightful way —
[https://ncase.me/remember/](https://ncase.me/remember/)

